# My Pussy



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

It's been a light news day on the forum :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think people maybe out polishing .....not me I'm enjoy a nice glass of Charddannnnnaayy...hic :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

put a pedigree chum label on it and my dog would have a field day!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I guess while the lovely cute little pussy is sitting there minding his own, he isn't sitting on some nice warm TT bonnet :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> put a pedigree chum label on it and my dog would have a field day!


I have a Staffordshire Bull terrier and a standard Poodle (yes i know) but trust me the cat rulz

Its cool to be a cat


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Did anybody see big cat week this week on BBC1 at 7pm most evenings?  It was fab


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > put a pedigree chum label on it and my dog would have a field day!
> ...


My dog cornered a cat once and it just resulted in a stand off.

I made the mistake of picking the cat up to 'rescue' it when it was still in 'Edward Scissorhands on acid' mode. Ill show you the scars sometime!

How we laughed, how I bled!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

heres ones of mine

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/toshiba/pussy.JPG


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

"Ozzie"


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

One of my twins


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

One of mine - in the dog's bed!!  Just shows who's boss!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

here's mine









BTW, why is this in the flame room?


----------



## davesTT225 (May 22, 2006)

Hope you don't mind if I show you my pussy too?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

davesTT225 said:


>


Good pic's very good :roll:


----------



## davesTT225 (May 22, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

My pussy has a broken Leg after getting locked in somewhere he should not have been and we do not know where to stop him doing it again!

He now has screws and pins in his leg and a really sorry look on his face


----------



## Machineman (Apr 27, 2006)

Charlie Boy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Machineman said:


> Charlie Boy.


looks exactly like the one my gf has "ordered"  although more grey instead of black stripes and about half the size  ill get pics when we get her in about 1 1/2 weeks :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> looks exactly like the one my gf has "ordered"  although more grey instead of black stripes and about half the size  ill get pics when we get her in about 1 1/2 weeks :wink:


Its not one of those stolen to order animals is it :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > looks exactly like the one my gf has "ordered"  although more grey instead of black stripes and about half the size  ill get pics when we get her in about 1 1/2 weeks :wink:
> ...


 :roll:

nooooo, honest! :wink: although it looks as small as that one 

One of our neighbours is a vetinary nurse and she was looking after a couple of cats who were found in a box abandoned, nearly starving to death with ring worm (nothing to do with worms im told), etc so they're being treated for it now and will be ready to pick up in about a week and a bit :wink:

....women, eh?


----------

